# Apache 632 2013 Entertainment System



## kenreay (Jul 4, 2006)

I have 2013 Apache 632, which came already fitted with the "media pack". We are planning an extended trip to Spain/Portugal, and, I would like (well OH would like really) to have TV. So, I am looking at adding Satellite dish (freestanding tripod type, not roof mounted). Anyone out there done this, if yes, where and how did you hook it into the existing system?


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Have a look at this poster StewartJ I think he as done something similar.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...ange-fitting-external-sat-amp-tv-sockets.html

M


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The aerial dish I had was a Multimo, which for a free standing dish was brilliant, RoadPro sell them..
I had an Autosleeper and had them fit an aerial socket onto the side of my van with two connectors. One for satellite reception and the other for coax, in case we used Caravan club sites where they provide a signal for your coax cable.
The Multimo can be fitted to various stands or clamps, in addition to its own table top stand. We opted for a suction cup fitting which I used on the roof of our van through the Heki rooflight. Here nobody knocked, stole or stood in front of the dish and I could just about see the picture on the TV as I set it up.
Most vans come with some provision for the TV to be set into a box or bracket, including a nearby power supply. This is nowadays often a Din socket or single 12v cigarette lighter type socket either of which may require a two to one splitter to provide power to the receiver and the tv.
My own system did not allow me to switch off the power so I also added two switches to isolate them and save power.
Good luck.

Alan


----------

